# Labeled Family Pic



## Mourguitars (Nov 30, 2019)

Got around to labeling this morning

Mike



https://imgur.com/byiyaHz


----------



## Funnel (Nov 30, 2019)

that's a good looking collection!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 1, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 1, 2019)

How?


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 1, 2019)

pedjok said:


> How?



P Touch label maker ...JBK turned us on to it !






						Brother P-Touch Tutorial
					

What is the Brother P-Touch? An inappropriate monk? One of the most unfortunately named products in modern times? Yes and No. It's also the device I use to label my pedals. I wanted to create this thread to show my process of how I utilize this machine since a few people asked how I do my...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Barry (Dec 1, 2019)

They look great!


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks guys !


----------

